
Americans and Germans Are Being Fleeced by Real Estate Agents - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-11/real-estate-agents-don-t-deserve-6
======
mytailorisrich
England is cheap for both sellers and buyers.

France, for example, has both high fees for sellers and legal red tape that
adds plenty for both sellers and buyers: it is mandated by law to use a
'notaire' for the legal paperwork and they charge up to 8% of the sales price.

In England you can even do everything yourself if you don't have a mortgage.
Otherwise competition among solicitors is fierce.

